# Submit button zum mail versenden und Überleitung auf eine bestimmte Seite



## krixxie (28. September 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem...
ich möchte einen button machen, bei dem ich eine Mail verschicke und nachdem sofort auf eine von mir gewählte Seite überleite.

Das ganze würd ich gern mit <input type="submit"> machen wollen, doch irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht hin, falls wer tipps hat oder mir helfen kann/will ... nur ein Wort 

Jah bless
krixxie


----------



## Nospherates (28. September 2005)

Hi,
du willst per HTML Mails versenden? Ich habe hier so eine Funktion auch bei mir eingebaut, aber Unterstützung durch JAVA. Die Weiterleitung würdest du noch so hinbekommen, aber der Versand von Mails benötigt mehr als nur HTML. 

Gruß


----------



## nafets (28. September 2005)

Hi

Das Weiterleiten ist kein Problem. Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Aber mit HTML kannst du ja keine Mails generieren bzw. versenden. Da brauchst du schon ein Script von deinem Hoster oder du machst selber eines mit ASP oder PHP. Da gibt es ne Menge Vorlagen in Netz. Du muss allerding zuerst wissen was für ein Mail.Client dein Hoster verwendet. Vielleicht bietet er dir auch Perl / CGI Files an oder so. 

Da kannst du dein HTML Form direkt an diese Files senden. Und in diesen Files kann mann dann eine Weiterleitung zu deiner gewünschten Seite machen.

Und im Grunde braucht es gar keine zusätzliche Weiterleitung. Wenn du ein Form versendest kannst du ja die Zieldatei angeben. Also z.B. eins ASP oder PHP Script welches dir dann das Mail versendet. Diese Seite kannst du ganz normal Layouten. Der einzige Unterschied, es am Anfang des Quellcodes noch einwenig PHP.

Gruss


----------



## krixxie (28. September 2005)

Danke schonmal für diene Antwort : )

Aber Java ist nicht das Problem. Das mit dem Versenden klappt schon, ich bräuchte halt nur noch diese Weiterleitung ... und die will einfach nicht, wie ich will : /

Hast du da eine Idee?

Jah bless
krixxie


----------



## Gumbo (28. September 2005)

Am besten sendest du die Formulardaten an ein serverseitig verarbeitendes Skript (beispielsweise ein PHP-Skript). Dies kann neben dem E-Mail-Versand auch die Weiterleitung regeln.


----------



## Nospherates (28. September 2005)

Hi,
kommt ja ganz drauf an wie du die Mail versendest. Ich rufe zB die selbe Seite nocheinmal auf die dann mittels Parameter ein Servlet aufruft das die Mail versendet.


```
<form method=get action="/lostPass.jsp" name="frmLost" >
```

Die Weiterleistung machst du ja einfach durch die Angabe des Pfades unter _action_. Ich weiß ja nun nicht so genau wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Im Prinzip müsstest du eine JSP oder PHP oder was auch immer für eine Seite aufrufen die dann das Versenden der Mail vornimmt. Von da aus kannst du dann zB weiterleiten, wenn du nicht die Seite auch anzeigen willst.

Gruß


----------

